# Is Null planning to move to China?



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Apr 5, 2022)

Heard recently from other users that Null may or may not be planning to relocate to China.  Might've been mentioned on a MATI stream or something.

If true, did he specify which China? (or ?)


----------



## Burgerasssand (Apr 5, 2022)

The better one


----------



## Disheveled Human (Apr 5, 2022)

Just ask the two Canadian Micheals how well it went for them the second China had a bone to pick with Canada. The fact Null owns a site that would be considered sketchy he is asking for it if the US does some fucked up diplomacy toward them.









						Detention of Michael Spavor and Michael Kovrig - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 5, 2022)

i question whether this move is a good idea
this site hosts some serious anti china posts, if chinese authorities become aware of that situation and of his involvement with the site they might fuck him up hard


----------



## JoshPlz (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Trapitalism (Apr 5, 2022)

Isn't it difficult (if not impossible) for a laowai like @Null to even get into China due to coof hysteria that still plagues the country?


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Apr 5, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> i question whether this move is a good idea
> this site hosts some serious anti china posts, if chinese authorities become aware of that situation and of his involvement with the site they might fuck him up hard



Because Taiwan would be super upset about people saying mean things about Winne The Pooh


----------



## Disheveled Human (Apr 5, 2022)

Honestly just let him move there and let him find out, he has basically disowned the west thinking its a cesspool (It is but its the cleanest one on the market). Some people just need to learn about the fact of you don't know what you got till its gone and the fact that they think the grass is always greener on the other side. If he ends up in a tiger chair I would just laugh at the stupidity of him thinking moving to china was a good idea. I am not here to convince people out of bad decisions just laugh at the stupidity and ignorance of them.


----------



## WebLurker (Apr 5, 2022)

Disheveled Human said:


> Honestly just let him move there and let him find out, he has basically disowned the west thinking its a cesspool (It is but its the cleanest one on the market). Some people just need to learn about the fact of you don't know what you got till its gone and the fact that they think the grass is always greener on the other side. *If he ends up in a tiger chair *I would just laugh at the stupidity of him thinking moving to china was a good idea. I am not here to convince people out of bad decisions just laugh at the stupidity and ignorance of them.


But- but then we'd lose our lil' drooling doggo!  I don't want to lose our drooling doggo!


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Apr 5, 2022)

Yes, he said he is moving to China (Vietnam). Aren't you @Null ?


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Apr 5, 2022)

why?
he can't find any Cream of Sum Yunguy locally?


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Apr 5, 2022)

He's being extradited by whatever shitty state he is in from what I hear.


----------



## http:// (Apr 5, 2022)

I was under the impression it was an april fools joke.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Apr 5, 2022)

I think he hates Japanese, especially CAPCOM. 
Doubt he'd move there, unless he wants to learn Mandarin (And eat boiled dog)


----------



## WebLurker (Apr 5, 2022)

http:// said:


> I was under the impression it was an april fools joke.


I first thought that too. But he's still running with the bit so now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Apr 5, 2022)

WebLurker said:


> I first thought that too. But he's still running with the bit so now I'm not so sure.


He's always had a soft spot for China. I'm sure people aren't so retarded that they can't tell a joke when they see it, but with our boy, who knows?


----------



## WebLurker (Apr 5, 2022)

Fireman Sam said:


> He's always had a soft spot for China. I'm sure people aren't so retarded that they can't tell a joke when they see it, but with our boy, who knows?


I would love to visit China tbf. They have some amazing archaeological sites I'm hankering to visit and I've always loved kung-fu movies and Chinese comedies and dramas. 

But the CCP is terrifying to me.

There's also a lot of anti-foreigners stance going on at the moment; it got so bad that non-Chinese were being refused entry into supermarkets to buy food during covid - and had to beg Chinese friends to buy them basic necessities.

Seriously, Null is better off staying in Europe. China probably isn't a place for non-Chinese - especially _American _non-Chinese - to move to just yet.


----------



## JamusActimus (Apr 5, 2022)

WebLurker said:


> I would love to visit China tbf. They have some amazing archaeological sites I'm hankering to visit and I've always loved kung-fu movies and Chinese comedies and dramas.
> 
> But the CCP is terrifying to me.


Can't be worse than north korea.
I know some people that went there to visit and saw a documentary of someone visiting.
It's a eerie experience.
They all visit the same places so you're on a railroad and everything is prepared so you think everything is going well.


----------



## WebLurker (Apr 5, 2022)

JamusActimus said:


> Can't be worse than north korea.
> I know some people that went there to visit and saw a documentary of someone visiting.
> It's a eerie experience.
> They all visit the same places so you're on a railroad and everything is prepared so you think everything is going well.


Well North Korea and the CCP are besties, aren't they? Two peas in a pod.

Maybe Null could move to South Korea? They're looking for English teachers too and they're a lot more easy going.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Apr 5, 2022)

Heard recently from other users that Null may or may not be planning to relocate to China.  Might've been mentioned on a MATI stream or something.

If true, did he specify which China? (or ?)


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 5, 2022)

i heard that he was secretly gearing up for a run at political office and this china thing is just a misdirection cause science and math


----------



## Fireman Sam (Apr 5, 2022)

WebLurker said:


> I would love to visit China tbf. They have some amazing archaeological sites I'm hankering to visit and I've always loved kung-fu movies and Chinese comedies and dramas.
> 
> But the CCP is terrifying to me.
> 
> ...


I know there was a stream Null did with some shill/based person living in China (depending on where your allegiences lie) who explains quite a few things about how shit operates. But personally I've watched one too many videos of people just randomly exploding, being eaten by the apex predator of escalators or being strapped to a metallic highchair and interrogated about why they spoke wrongthink to wholly trust that country.
It's not as if the West is much better, but we haven't quite gotten to the police shame chair scenario... Yet.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Apr 5, 2022)

Null has stated that he only goes to places where he knows someone, so probably not. If he did move east, it would probably be back to Malaysia, Thailand, or wherever it was he went with Hotwheels.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Apr 5, 2022)

Fireman Sam said:


> I know there was a stream Null did with some shill/based person living in China (depending on where your allegiences lie) who explains quite a few things about how shit operates. But personally I've watched one too many videos of people just randomly exploding, being eaten by the apex predator of escalators or being strapped to a metallic highchair and interrogated about why they spoke wrongthink to wholly trust that country.
> It's not as if the West is much better, but we haven't quite gotten to the police shame chair scenario... Yet.


I wonder if it was that @Hangly  /“former SA goon guy” who made one of the strangest threads on the farms ?  I can see someone disillusioned with the West and likely a little naïve reading that and wanting to ape him going to China as it looks based (kind of like the people who un-ironically simp for Russia).

Maybe it’s kind of a 4D chess move to move to a very anti-freedom authoritarian country, as it’s the last place anybody would expect to find such a freedom-of-speech advocate?  An “enemy of my more immediate enemy is my ‘friend’ “thing?  Still feels like something a teenager would think of, but what do I know?

Sealand might be thematically perfect for Null, but it might be too close to the UK for his comfort…


----------



## Gimmick Account (Apr 5, 2022)

WebLurker said:


> Seriously, Null is better off staying in Europe. China probably isn't a place for non-Chinese - especially _American _non-Chinese - to move to just yet.


I lived there for years and it fucking owned honestly. This was before the entire world went completely retarded though (let alone coofing) so who knows what it's like now.  But my money's on less downhill than our bullshit.


----------



## draggs (Apr 5, 2022)

I hope so

He should be able to live where he wants and say dead nigger country out loud in public all the time


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Apr 5, 2022)

Whose to say he hasn't been there this whole time? Hell maybe's he's been in Florida to this day, who fucking knows. Maybe the whole slav adventures thing was misdirection.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Apr 5, 2022)

If he is considering going to a crazy place, It would be funny if he reconsidered and chose Saudi Arabia. He could walk around in the white garb with the mantle piece on the head with the Betty Crocker table cloth drip, find a nice light skin arab who is not inbred with a nice pair and walk around like a king. Hit up the night club scene and shoot AK-47's with saudi's that love Americans.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Apr 5, 2022)

Disheveled Human said:


> If he is considering going to a crazy place, It would be funny if he reconsidered and chose Saudi Arabia. He could walk around in the white garb with the mantle piece on the head with the Betty Crocker table cloth, find a nice light skin arab who is not inbred with a nice pair and walk around like a king. Hit up the night club scene and shoot AK-47's with saudi's that love Americans.
> View attachment 3148822


Don’t forget the pet hunting falcons with their own first class plane tickets.  He could name his Kiwi and confuse visitors.  He also gets the Ferrari in any color he wants (either Kiwi green or black to match his heart).

The more we hype this up, the more appealing a Gulf State sounds (especially as a single guy), lol.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Apr 5, 2022)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> Don’t forget the pet hunting falcons with their own first class plane tickets.  He could name his Kiwi and confuse visitors.  He also gets the Ferrari in any color he wants (either Kiwi green or black to match his heart).
> 
> The more we hype this up, the more appealing a Gulf State sounds (especially as a single guy), lol.


Honestly If I had a web based job I would consider it, people in the west are treated well if they have reasonable incomes and there is plenty white people who live there. Null who can demonstrate basic respect for women would fit in there well. Apparently they respect their women but its super trad. Also no trannies.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Apr 5, 2022)

Disheveled Human said:


> Honestly If I had a web based job I would consider it, people in the west are treated well if they have reasonable incomes and there is plenty white people who live there. Null who can demonstrate basic respect for women would fit in there well. Apparently they respect their women but its super trad. Also no trannies.


Most definitely.  If I had a kind of job where that was possible and as a single man, I’d consider it for at least for a few years.  I think I can live without beer for a year or two (sadface).

I would NOT go there as a single woman though.  I don’t care how based and trad you are, being a foreign single lady in a Gulf State is a disaster waiting to happen.  I don’t think bringing a family with you is wise either (I’ve heard stories of Western petroleum engineers and their families living in these “expat walled cities” that are not fun).  Money is good though.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Apr 5, 2022)

He can visit Tehran and flex on all his haters with how ridiculously exclusive that manmade island shaped like a flower is.
Ethan Ralph can suck on his hatred


----------



## Mega Man II Intro - GB (Apr 5, 2022)

JamusActimus said:


> They all visit the same places so you're on a railroad and everything is prepared so you think everything is going well.


Let's be honest, what other country is going to completely cater your visit to making sure you come away with a positive impression? I'd love to go to North Korea. It's one giant Disneyland. I'd go over-the-top with the praise too, really make them happy they let me in. Maybe draw some little cartoons of me meeting Dear Leader and having a wonderful time and leave them around my hotel room for the secret police to discover.


----------



## Bleu Violet (May 1, 2022)

I just watched the stream where he said he'll move next month.. He even made a special stream about China and had someone speak about their experiences. The guy was chinese.  Basically, so long as you don't try to import LGBTism and other wokism, China could turn out to be some kind of haven. Plus the middle class seem to be taken care of unlike in the rest of the western world.

I don't know. I have mixed feelings. Seems like if you are black it's going  to be hell, if you are white you will have a lot of opportunities but if SHTF like it did with covid, you will be last to get served.

I don't believe that whole fear porn about the lockdown of big cities that is supposed to be going on there.... They probably are doing this in a "to better fool the world, fool your own first" move. We know covid is fake and gay and that the real goals were to power shift and kill off, with the so called vaxxines, as many because pensions ect that were promised in exchange of hard work, cannot be paid. So China didn't vaxxed his own people IMO. How the fuck do you become first export country if you decimate your own working class...

Anyway, Null is vaxxinated then ?? Or is he waiting until all restrictions are lifted ? (that's what I had to do to travel within France w/t having to take the pcr test nor get vaxxed, but the restriction will be coming back soon...)


----------



## 3322 (May 2, 2022)

Of course he is serious about his move to China, he has been talking about China and planning this for years. I can't wait for the soybean plant updates. I hope we get to hear many funny stories about his time in China, let's just hope he won't make any hapa babies with a chinky lady.


----------



## Bleu Violet (May 3, 2022)

Owen Benjamin too endorsing China's social credit system in his latest stream (17:04).

Man...I know it sounds bad but I am starting to think about moving there too...I just want normalcy, No faggs, no mass migration, no pedos and like I said before the middle class is apparently taken care of. My worries are that whole lockdowns/ vaxx thing although I am sure it's fake...And do they really kill all the animals and farm animals to maintain that scam alive ? Null, you really need to make more videos about this subject.

https://odysee.com/@OwenBenjamin:6/episode1386:e


----------



## Bleu Violet (May 3, 2022)

No, in some streams you can hear the police's siren and they sound just like in France where I live and I am from.


----------



## discombobulate (May 3, 2022)

Remember when Null asked for "lawyers" to give him info on what other countries had free speech laws comparable to the US? Maybe somebody told him "China" and he believed them.

On the other hand, maybe he knows that the dude running the Chinese version of ED has been getting his genitals burned by state police for content that he didn't post and that's the only thing that can get him off now.


----------



## Lorgar (May 3, 2022)

I don't think there's enough fat women in China to really attract the attention of dear feeder.


----------



## Bleu Violet (May 4, 2022)

Hey, off  topic but, is Null actually black ??  He says "axed" instead of "asked


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Apr 5, 2022)

Heard recently from other users that Null may or may not be planning to relocate to China.  Might've been mentioned on a MATI stream or something.

If true, did he specify which China? (or ?)


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (May 4, 2022)

Bleu Violet said:


> Hey, off  topic but, is Null actually black ??  He says "axed" instead of "asked


Nah, just from the Southern United States (northern Florida I believe — the most Dixie part of FL) so he has that mild accent (which blacks also share).  It’s an interesting cultural shift that the Southern accent is known as the “black accent” and whites who speak like that are considered speaking Ebonics (thinking of that Wings of Redemption interview with the smug ass libtard Hutch back in the day).


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 4, 2022)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> Nah, just from the Southern United States (northern Florida I believe — the most Dixie part of FL) so he has that mild accent (which blacks also share).  It’s an interesting cultural shift that the Southern accent is known as the “black accent” and whites who speak like that are considered speaking Ebonics (thinking of that Wings of Redemption interview with the smug ass libtard Hutch back in the day).


that accent (and much of southern 'redneck' culture in general) originated with the colonists who first settled in the south, most of them came from the british borderlands (scotland and ireland) which were very wild and uncivilized at the time compared to england itself.
after emancipation, that redneck culture and language spread from the poor southern white population (who were already considered loud, violent, lazy brutes by the more civilized northerners) to the similarly poor southern black population of freed slaves, then later when those redneckified blacks migrated to northern urban centers for job opportunities they took that culture with them and spread it to these new places, and because they vastly outnumbered northern blacks, their black redneck culture over time became THE black culture.


----------



## MG-34 (May 4, 2022)

WebLurker said:


> Well North Korea and the CCP are besties, aren't they? Two peas in a pod.
> 
> Maybe Null could move to South Korea? They're looking for English teachers too and they're a lot more easy going.


ROK has a arab tier internet censorship committee. I wouldn't be surpised if KF is banned there. 4chan is sort of banned there, where the front page is blocked putting the board url directly gets you in.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (May 4, 2022)

Null just wants to be arround people of equal height and driving skill.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 4, 2022)

Bleu Violet said:


> I just watched the stream where he said he'll move next month.. He even made a special stream about China and had someone speak about their experiences. The guy was chinese.  Basically, so long as you don't try to import LGBTism and other wokism, China could turn out to be some kind of haven. Plus the middle class seem to be taken care of unlike in the rest of the western world.
> 
> I don't know. I have mixed feelings. Seems like if you are black it's going  to be hell, if you are white you will have a lot of opportunities but if SHTF like it did with covid, you will be last to get served.
> 
> ...


Oh god, is he actually going through with it?


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (May 4, 2022)

Lorgar said:


> I don't think there's enough fat women in China to really attract the attention of dear feeder.


Nah nah nah, that’s not how a feeder works.  A feeder finds a stick-thin lady and fattens her up at his own pace, watching all the growth, attitude/personality changes, clothing upgrades/shrinkage, and descent into euphoria as she embraces her feedee identity.  It’s a partial control/transformation/worship fetish that gets some men wound up like a top.  Tell me there aren’t women in China who want to be worshiped and made into a decadent goddess?

Maybe I’ve been on the farms too long, but there are worse kinks to have and live with tbh…


----------



## Glowie (May 4, 2022)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Oh god, is he actually going through with it?



CCP is actively kicking gwailos out of Sanghai, unless you're a paid shill even then you are monitored 24/7

Living costs are ungodly high if you want to live in cities, rent, food and utilities. Server farms are owned by state owned companies, speed is shit and forums are monitored. Meaning no lab leak theory, bat soup jokes or taking the piss out of Xi Jingping.

Right now Sanghai lockdown should've ended on May 1st, they're still going, Beijing is having another outbreak.

Shanghai is gwailo central with apartments for buisiness partners, posh foreigners and Wumaos that spread propaganda there. "Fuck off we are closed" is attitude of your average Han Chinese native and corrupt as fuck public officials prefer money and natives over fresh out of country white boy.
No matter how well you speak mandarin you'll get labels "foreign US spy" and targeted by the government if they fuck up and pin the blame on them for whatever shit that can't be silenced EG metal pan orchestra.

The COVID app is mandatory for every person or citizen in the country, green, yellow and red which local government can change on whim. If you're citizen your credit score suffers if you don't comply
. Meaning no travel, purchase or hell even leaving your house.

On privacy side VPNs are illegal, so are IP masking or privacy hosting services. Meaning no DDoS protection or privacy for users. Basically any given skid can and will DDoS the shit out of your site, companies or government won't do anything about it.

Basically if Null moved to China he'd have to deal with corrupt bureaucracy get treated as a unemployed serf, get his site pulled under him and censored.

Taiwan is only concerned if Spread fake news wbites are tolerated and faggotry plauging the west hasn't spread there (yet).

I have more than that cover and other countries like Vietnam which has same anti obscenity laws among other things.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 4, 2022)

Glowie said:


> CCP is actively kicking gwailos out of Sanghai, unless you're a paid shill even then you are monitored 24/7
> 
> Living costs are ungodly high if you want to live in cities, rent, food and utilities. Server farms are owned by state owned companies, speed is shit and forums are monitored. Meaning no lab leak theory, bat soup jokes or taking the piss out of Xi Jingping.
> 
> ...


hmmm, I think I personally would choose to live in....America.


----------



## Glowie (May 4, 2022)

Suburban Bastard said:


> hmmm, I think I personally would choose to live in....America.


Infested as US might be it's only viable place to host KF.

Other solutions like Mastodon are run by lefties who shut down "hate speech" groups while leaving loli, pedo, grooming and dog fucking group up.
KF migrating to Telegram entirely would be last resort


----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 4, 2022)

Where's the stream where he says this btw?


----------



## Bleu Violet (May 4, 2022)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Oh god, is he actually going through with it?I don't think his move is "dumb" though if what the people he talked to about the situation in China really is.





Glowie said:


> CCP is actively kicking gwailos out of Sanghai, unless you're a paid shill even then you are monitored 24/7
> 
> Living costs are ungodly high if you want to live in cities, rent, food and utilities. Server farms are owned by state owned companies, speed is shit and forums are monitored. Meaning no lab leak theory, bat soup jokes or taking the piss out of Xi Jingping.
> 
> ...


Interesting.  Do you live there btw ?

There seems to have good sides living there though. According to the native Null streamed with, if you were to lie  when filling your taxes, you wouldn't be send in jail unlike in the US (and France). because he precedent was set by a former chinese politician who lied and pocketed a lot of money and got caught, so instead of sending him to jail, they let it slide and now it goes for anyone who get caught providing it was the first time (sorry for my weird english I am french.)

 So it seems that China  has more consideration toward its people than the western world. Now does this apply to white people living there, I don't know.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 4, 2022)

Bleu Violet said:


> Interesting.  Do you live there btw ?
> 
> There seems to have good sides living there though. According to the native Null streamed with, if you were to lie  when filling your taxes, you wouldn't be send in jail unlike in the US (and France). because he precedent was set by a former chinese politician who lied and pocketed a lot of money and got caught, so instead of sending him to jail, they let it slide and now it goes for anyone who get caught providing it was the first time (sorry for my weird english I am french.)
> 
> So it seems that China  has more consideration toward its people than the western world. Now does this apply to white people living there, I don't know.


If you want to live in totalitarian anti free speech carmaggeddon land then fuck off to it.


----------



## Bleu Violet (May 4, 2022)

I remember that video I saw on YT of an Asian woman, throwing a candy wrapper or something out of her taxi window. The scene happened in France in a busy avenue and was caught by a motorcycle that had a GoPro fixed on his helmet. When the light turned red the biker jumped off , picked up the wrapper, knock on  her taxi window, she pulled it down and took back the trash the he shoved back at her. I always wondered why she would litter the street so nonchalantly  (the avenue was jammed so people behind that taxi and on both sides of it saw what she did) just to accept to take the shame of assuming the consequences of her action.  

Well in the stream they talked about how China has a law that will find and punish their citizens if they behave poorly abroad because they try to change that true stereotype of Chinese being the worst type of tourist. Maybe this retard was Chinese.

If this is where MY taxe money is going, instead of financing the trap culture, another reason to side with China.


----------



## Bleu Violet (May 4, 2022)

Suburban Bastard said:


> If you want to live in totalitarian anti free speech carmaggeddon land then fuck off to it.


(this bitch is literally M.A.T.I  lmao. Why are you in this specific thread knowing that you will make a fool out of yourself by not only contributing to nothing, but openly showing how trigger you are about anything related to china you autistic 'tard lol. I muted you, you are too childish .)


----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 4, 2022)

Bleu Violet said:


> I remember that video I saw on YT of an Asian woman, throwing a candy wrapper or something out of her taxi window. The scene happened in France in a busy avenue and was caught by a motorcycle that had a GoPro fixed on his helmet. When the light turned red the biker jumped off , picked up the wrapper, knock on  her taxi window, she pulled it down and took back the trash the he shoved back at her. I always wondered why she would litter the street so nonchalantly  (the avenue was jammed so people behind that taxi and on both sides of it saw what she did) just to accept to take the shame of assuming the consequences of her action.
> 
> Well in the stream they talked about how China has a law that will find and punish their citizens if they behave poorly abroad because they try to change that true stereotype of Chinese being the worst type of tourist. Maybe this retard was Chinese.
> 
> If this is where MY taxe money is going, instead of financing the trap culture, another reason to side with China.


Considering Chinese tourists are the biggest pieces of shits, it must be propaganda like all the other crap that comes out.


Bleu Violet said:


> (this bitch is literally M.AT.I  lmao.)


Imagine fucking up at life hard enough that running away to a totalitarian state in tears is appealing to you.


----------



## draggs (May 4, 2022)

Null already rules China

I've never seen him and Xi in the same place at the same time, have you?


----------



## Bleu Violet (May 4, 2022)

Glowie said:


> CCP is actively kicking gwailos out of Sanghai, unless you're a paid shill even then you are monitored 24/7
> 
> Living costs are ungodly high if you want to live in cities, rent, food and utilities. Server farms are owned by state owned companies, speed is shit and forums are monitored. Meaning no lab leak theory, bat soup jokes or taking the piss out of Xi Jingping.
> 
> ...


Do you know how they treat their farmers ?


----------



## Glowie (May 4, 2022)

Bleu Violet said:


> Interesting.  Do you live there btw ?
> 
> There seems to have good sides living there though. According to the native Null streamed with, if you were to lie  when filling your taxes, you wouldn't be send in jail unlike in the US (and France). because he precedent was set by a former chinese politician who lied and pocketed a lot of money and got caught, so instead of sending him to jail, they let it slide and now it goes for anyone who get caught providing it was the first time (sorry for my weird english I am french.)
> 
> So it seems that China  has more consideration toward its people than the western world. Now does this apply to white people living there, I don't know.


Years worth of study, contacts there and Chinese social media.

If you can't buy rando social media, check out laowhy, serpentz and China Uncensored.

Getting media out of CCPs clutches much less borders is tighter than nuns snatch, since CCP has more backdoors on smart devices and computers. If you're some normie who wants to move into China during  mass exodus of foreigners you'd be stuck if you bring your computers.

If you go into China when you are unemployed prepare for audits for taxes and carry over your company, Lolcow llc.
Every merch sold, filing for precious metals.
Corrupt officials will be on your ass, rent needs to be paid, inflation and very high possibility of lockdowns.

Xi's zero COVID policy lock down entire cities, coof is still a problem, industry is in the shitter, energy rationing then some. Average Joe like null would have to live in low or middle income housing in areas.
 that are affected by these electricity rations.
Unless you're very high income good luck finding a host that keeps lights on alongside servers.

Rural areas/farmers are most poverty ridden regions, the idea of pulling people out poverty after changing the definition for poverty.

You could see 5-10 children family units with income ranging from few dollars to grand ten whole dollars! Also lack of education in inner China means they have illiterate to outright retarded people


----------



## Bleu Violet (May 4, 2022)

Glowie said:


> Years worth of study, contacts there and Chinese social media.
> 
> If you can't buy rando social media, check out laowhy, serpentz and China Uncensored.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I subscribed to China Uncensored on Odysee a few days ago actually.

Income/ value wise, apparently China ( and SK) offer easy ways for foreigners (at least pre-covid) to come   as English teacher regardless of their credentials and finances. Doesn't matter if they know Chinese or not. I think Null said that's how he wanted to make his way into China.

It seems like a lot of work teaching classes and all, considering he will have to keep streaming and managing this huge site...

Call me tinfoil hat all you want, I am absolutely convinced that the CCP isn't vaxxinated to an early grave or straight up to death its people like almost the rest of the world do (Belarus, Brazil NK aren't either...)


----------



## Lorgar (May 4, 2022)

Bleu Violet said:


> Hey, off  topic but, is Null actually black ??  He says "axed" instead of "asked


yes he is


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Apr 5, 2022)

Heard recently from other users that Null may or may not be planning to relocate to China.  Might've been mentioned on a MATI stream or something.

If true, did he specify which China? (or ?)


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 4, 2022)

Bleu Violet said:


> Thanks. I subscribed to China Uncensored on Odysee a few days ago actually.
> 
> Income/ value wise, apparently China ( and SK) offer easy ways for foreigners (at least pre-covid) to come   as English teacher regardless of their credentials and finances. Doesn't matter if they know Chinese or not. I think Null said that's how he wanted to make his way into China.
> 
> ...


watch this:




people there are literally locked inside their apartments to the point of starvation, and they're told it's the fault of foreigners who are spying because they hate china. you really, really do not want to be in this country right now.


----------



## Bleu Violet (May 5, 2022)

There must be quite the instability within the govt for how bipolar it acts. One day they'll open borders for Africa to the point of having cities looking like Mogadishu (I think that particular Chinese city was even called Little Africa), barricading areas, fueling anti foreigners sentiment ect, but then when you walk to the next city, people are doing their thing like it wasn't Armageddon next door.

On the subject of kicking foreigners out, at least in the teaching field, this person explain how it's more about setting new regulations than actually kicking non Chinese out.  Heck I didn't even know you could set up your own teaching center as a foreigner and make money off of it. I thought you had to  integrate a Chinese school, center ect and work for a native  rather than being your on boss : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2GvksLrk-M

Overall, I think those like Null ( I am not quite there yet) who are willing to give it a try anyway are in the mindset that so long as you avoid red areas, keep an eye on what the govt is announcing  sec by sec and have the mean to take off when SHTF in the totality on the country, then it is still worth it because the govt or the people is bound to crack  at some point regardless.


----------



## Bleu Violet (May 5, 2022)

On the subject of teaching in SK. I assume that Chinese students are the same. 

Null, make sure you have a structure that can advocate for your rights. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4cTeFFwuJA


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (May 7, 2022)

Yes, he's planning on training under the Ancient Chinese Fighting Dykes Of Ching Chong to restore Chris' honor.


----------



## Latvophile (Jun 19, 2022)

he's planning to move to latvia next because even he can see that it is a superior clay


----------

